# Supplemental lighting for flower? CFL or Bloom Booster LED?



## chababuds (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey all,

So I am 4 weeks from clone into veg and am getting ready to make the switch to 12/12.  I'm growing two plants in 5gal pots in a 2'x2'x4' grow tent using a 300w Viparspectra LED light along with 4-6 2700k 23w CFL's.  My question is this: as I know the Viparspectra is low in red-spectrum for flower, am I better off purchasing a deep-red bloom booster LED light for supplemental light during flower (pictured) or am I ok using the 4-6 2700k 23w CFL's?  I know the 2700k encompasses more of the red spectrum, but wondering: a.) if the 4-6 23w will be enough to assist flower or I need more wattage, and b.) if I would be better off purchasing the booster LED light and using that alone or in conjunction with a few CFL?  






My setup is as follows (pictured as well):

-1 Gorilla Glue #4 & 1 Skywalker x Grateful Breath
-2'x2'x4' grow tent
-300w Viparspectra Reflector Series LED
-4-6 2700k 23w CFL's
-Passive Intake with Terrabloom Exhaust pulling 185cfm
-Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil & nutrient trio
-2 oscillating fans







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chababuds (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone have experience with these boosters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locked (Jun 17, 2017)

I have never used supplemental lighting. I prefer to hit them with a more powerful main unit. If you have the cash to spare give it a shot. Trial and error is a big part in this game. Green Mojo.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 19, 2017)

Can't hurt, but I got to go back and look. Do you have a thermometer in there?  Once you go into flower you are going to want your internal temps in that tent below 80 and the temp at the bud canopy below 86.  I used to use CFL for veg and I know how hot those rascals get.  They also kill the humidity in your tent.  I'd buy 2 of the reds and ditch the cfls.  They are a great source of light but the drawbacks in a small space aren't worth it.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## chababuds (Jun 20, 2017)

I do have a thermometer and I'm running high 70s with the lights off and mid 80s lights on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2017)

CFLs put out a lot of heat for the light they provide.  And it costs quite a bit to provide that heat and light--CFL lighting is by far the least effective light source of all the different types of lighting we use.  Not sure how much an 18W LED will do, but I am quite sure it will far exceed the benefits of CFL.


----------

